# Signatures/ Twitter added



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Test Test tweet tweet


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well how about that, it works!

If anyone is using twitter, you can put your status in your sig line with twitter tag.

I hate that links dont show up well here, click above on twitter and twitter tag to go to those sites.

Oh and use the BB CODE version, not HTML. Put it in your box where you edit your signature. If you have links etc.. just put them below or above it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What is this 'twitter' stuff, Melissa? I did click on your sig tag and it brought me to their site. You have to pay to be a part of it??


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Twitter is free! It just a little app where you tell people whats your up too in 140 characters or less. Most people use a desktop client like twitterific for Macs and Twhirl for PC so they dont have to visit the website always. 

Its fun, as you can get into funny banter with your friends. There are also some funny twitterers out there.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Melissa - I do have to say that your photo for your Twitter signature is to die for. Girl you are super model pretty!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds cool! I'll have to look into it when I have more time, after my vacation. thanks!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awww Lisa, that is so sweet! Keep in mind, being a photographer, means I am really good at PHOTOSHOP! haha, its ALL an illusion! I love twitter, its fun.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Awww Lisa, that is so sweet! Keep in mind, being a photographer, means I am really good at PHOTOSHOP! haha, its ALL an illusion! I love twitter, its fun.


Well I agree with Lisa! I also checked your website out and I have to say you are a fabulous photographer. I loved a lot of the pics. I think I need to hire you to take a pic of me, being that I'm the least photogenic person you will ever meet. My friends have given up trying to take a good pic of me lol


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

THANK YOU! That was so nice! And I bet you are very photogenic, you just need the right photographer! 
Look at your dogs in that avatar, born models!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

test test...can;t seem to get signature to work.


----------

